# Animal Magic under threat of closure - Littlehampton, West Sussex



## Jasia

I poped in to Animal Magic in Littlehampton pick up some pinkies for my corns yesterday and they have a petition going to keep them open. Animal activists are trying to casue trouble and get them closed down as they don't agree with keeping live animals as pets, etc, etc............


If you or anyone you know lives local or has ever used them please pop in and sign their petition to show support for the shop and the staff.:flrt:


----------



## Tombo46

How can they try and get a legitimate legal business closed down? By law they aren't doing anything wrong?


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

one wonders how many of these "actavists" keep dogs/or cats?


----------



## NewtyBoy

Ive never been in, but I live local enough so can pop in over the weekend to sign


----------



## Kerry97

Jasia said:


> they don't agree with keeping live animals as pets, etc, etc............


.....Coz its so much better to keep dead animals as pets!!!! These people make me LOL!!!!


----------



## blood and guts

What group is it attacking them and is there any reason they could be a easy target?

Bottom line is the only people who can directly close down the shop is the local eho who issue the licsence but they could affect sales making them go bust. A petition really is going to do little on this but legal action should be considered and if they have not already done so get them to get in touch with chris newman as hes better placed to advice and possibly help then most people..


----------



## clucas774

*Animal Cruelty - Proven.*

*Animal magic animal cruelty and child assualt.

EXPOSED: Pet shopkeeper attacks animal investigator*


----------



## crobinc840

*sad kid*

It is not a bunch of activists. All the "groups" are created by one boy. He harrasses the local pet owners and business. If you call the press number for his company Animal Defence Society he will answer the phone. He has been warned about getting an asbo if he keeps this up but he persists. He was not hit by those men if you look closely you can see that is his hand on the camera and the kid is actually the aggressor. I praise the men for such restraint when the boy is the one breaking the law and also lying about them on an open forum with their names in print. Being 15 doesn't mean you can harrass people and lie about them. Jake Knight needs to get a life and some friends.


----------



## Berber King

All i could see in the film are clean cages,with well stocked water and food dishes? The child was asked to stop filming repeatedly,and asked to leave.Dont know the shop,but looks like its been targeted by another animal rights nutter.


----------



## colinm

No shops will like anyone filming in there.With the internet these days its so easy to make things look bad if they are not.I can see the shopowners point of view exactly.


----------



## leighlian-x

I'm not sure what to think on this one, I have conflicting opinions, but I just want to keep an eye on this thread and see what happens about the shop as it's nearby


----------



## crobinc840

leighlian-x said:


> I'm not sure what to think on this one, I have conflicting opinions, but I just want to keep an eye on this thread and see what happens about the shop as it's nearby


 
This might help you decide. This is his own write up on how he was harrassing an elderly woman that cared for local stray cats. Please keep in mind Jake is well know for embelishments and there were officers at her home due to him on a few occassions. Animal Rights: February 2011

he had deleted his posts but I managed to find the archives :whistling2:

edited to add it is the bottom post "one law for us one law for them"


----------



## Berber King

"As the police officer exited from the house, the *lesbian* police officer stated that she cannot speak to me as I'm a minor and that I need an adult."

I think thats my fav part.The kid is a nut job!


----------



## R1Dan

Jasia said:


> I poped in to Animal Magic in Littlehampton pick up some pinkies for my corns yesterday and they have a petition going to keep them open. Animal activists are trying to casue trouble and get them closed down as they don't agree with keeping live animals as pets, etc, etc............
> 
> 
> If you or anyone you know lives local or has ever used them please pop in and sign their petition to show support for the shop and the staff.:flrt:


I think someone wasnt allowed a pet hamster when they were a young boy :gasp:


----------



## sam12345

Oh dear....
On a funnier note, any one else think the "lad" sounded like an elderly female sucking a strepsil? :whistling2:


----------



## Chris Newman

Having looked at the video and looked into the background of this thoroughly repugnant little yob it is highly unlikely the shop will have any difficulties with the authorities, police or council. Clearly the malicious action of this rather disturbed individual is unfortunate and deeply distressing for the shop owners. Let us hope the law affords them the protection they deserve and this thoroughly unpleasant child is dealt with appropriate. Seems to me a Physiatric Assessment would be in order?


----------



## blood and guts

R1Dan said:


> I think someone wasnt allowed a pet hamster when they were a young boy :gasp:


Has this kids school had a "educational" visit from animal aid? is his parents involved in ar in any way and using the kid as a tool?
This is what peta and co want, a genration of kids growing up hating animal keepers. There powerful weapons in there fight, easy to brainwash witch makes the next genaration easyer still..
Maybe this is more a case for socail services and further investigation at school and home..


----------



## leighlian-x

sam12345 said:


> Oh dear....
> On a funnier note, any one else think the "lad" sounded like an elderly female sucking a strepsil? :whistling2:


Yeah I thought that!


----------



## R1Dan

leighlian-x said:


> Yeah I thought that!


More like Norman Bates on one...


----------



## penfold

think i would of hurt him a lot more than that


----------



## nick gilchrist

After watching the video I think if it was me sometime about the 3rd "you are assaulting me" repetition, I would have definately shown him a comparison between his concept and the real thing.:whistling2:


----------



## m.mishka

Well if the shop were licensed and the animal welfare standards there were ok than there is no need to worry about anything for them, is there? There must be a reason they are under a threat of closure.

I strongly disagree with someone making money out of selling animals as pets (at least certain animals) because there are so many of them homeless and abandoned waiting for homes and being PTS by overfilled rescue centres. Rabbits should not be kept in tiny hutches or behind glass like that, they need as much space as you can give them. I bought one rabbit - from a small family business like that one - and was given a totally misleading advice. Thankfully she is fine, and I love her so much I rescued 5 more. But a lot of people will not be as devoted to their animals and will take that wrong care advice without doing any further research.

And yes, I keep dogs, cats, rabbits - rescued because of shops like that one and breeders thoughtlessly breeding more and selling them for profit. Sell accessories, pet foods, pet books - but not pets. This country has a huge problem with pet trade and abandoned animals. Do not buy pets from pet shops! Small family businesses, large pet stores, they are all bad if they sell pets.


----------



## Berber King

Your on the wrong forum pondlife.Try www. hippycarrotmunchingunwashedtrustfundvirgins.org


----------



## m.mishka

Berber King said:


> Your on the wrong forum pondlife.Try www. hippycarrotmunchingunwashedtrustfundvirgins.org


Nice one haha... but what exactly is wrong with what I said? I am far from what you make of me by the way. And if everyone is as friendly as you are - maybe I am on the wrong forum.


----------



## Chris Newman

m.mishka said:


> Well if the shop were licensed and the animal welfare standards there were ok than there is no need to worry about anything for them, is there? There must be a reason they are under a threat of closure.
> 
> I strongly disagree with someone making money out of selling animals as pets (at least certain animals) because there are so many of them homeless and abandoned waiting for homes and being PTS by overfilled rescue centres. Rabbits should not be kept in tiny hutches or behind glass like that, they need as much space as you can give them. I bought one rabbit - from a small family business like that one - and was given a totally misleading advice. Thankfully she is fine, and I love her so much I rescued 5 more. But a lot of people will not be as devoted to their animals and will take that wrong care advice without doing any further research.
> 
> And yes, I keep dogs, cats, rabbits - rescued because of shops like that one and breeders thoughtlessly breeding more and selling them for profit. Sell accessories, pet foods, pet books - but not pets. This country has a huge problem with pet trade and abandoned animals. Do not buy pets from pet shops! Small family businesses, large pet stores, they are all bad if they sell pets.


You suggest that there is a ‘massive’ problem with unwanted pets in the UK as a result of pet shops selling pets. That is an interesting statement, perhaps you could furnish us with data on precisely how many pets need rehoming each year, the circumstances why they need rehoming and where the animals originated from?


----------



## Berber King

m.mishka said:


> Well if the shop were licensed and the animal welfare standards there were ok than there is no need to worry about anything for them, is there? There must be a reason they are under a threat of closure.
> 
> I strongly disagree with someone making money out of selling animals as pets (at least certain animals) because there are so many of them homeless and abandoned waiting for homes and being PTS by overfilled rescue centres. Rabbits should not be kept in tiny hutches or behind glass like that, they need as much space as you can give them. I bought one rabbit - from a small family business like that one - and was given a totally misleading advice. Thankfully she is fine, and I love her so much I rescued 5 more. But a lot of people will not be as devoted to their animals and will take that wrong care advice without doing any further research.
> 
> And yes, I keep dogs, cats, rabbits - rescued because of shops like that one and breeders thoughtlessly breeding more and selling them for profit. Sell accessories, pet foods, pet books - but not pets. This country has a huge problem with pet trade and abandoned animals. Do not buy pets from pet shops! Small family businesses, large pet stores, they are all bad if they sell pets.


Why are all pet stores bad? Im sure some are,as are many breeders.Shops are open to the public,and licensed,home breeders are not.
You state the country has a problem with abandoned animals,i dont have figures,but id bet that staffs/staff crosses make up a majority of those,doubt many are from shops.

You come onto a pet lovers forum,and make sweeping statements,you must expect a negative response.The reptile hobby is under constant threat from antis,and your views come across this way.


----------



## m.mishka

Berber King said:


> Why are all pet stores bad? Im sure some are,as are many breeders.Shops are open to the public,and licensed,home breeders are not.
> You state the country has a problem with abandoned animals,i dont have figures,but id bet that staffs/staff crosses make up a majority of those,doubt many are from shops.
> 
> You come onto a pet lovers forum,and make sweeping statements,you must expect a negative response.The reptile hobby is under constant threat from antis,and your views come across this way.


I did not say anything about reptiles  these are a specialist hobby and I am aware that it is under threat.


----------



## m.mishka

Chris Newman said:


> You suggest that there is a ‘massive’ problem with unwanted pets in the UK as a result of pet shops selling pets. That is an interesting statement, perhaps you could furnish us with data on precisely how many pets need rehoming each year, the circumstances why they need rehoming and where the animals originated from?


RABBIT owners are giving up their pets in record numbers, according to the Scottish SPCA, with the charity’s local re-homing centre full to capacity
Surge in number of abandoned rabbits - Community - Montrose Review

RSPCA are struggling with 35,000 unwanted pets abandoned every year - that is just RSPCA, smaller local charities probably take in more than that
BBC News - Rabbits 'now the most abused pet'

126,000 dogs - just dogs picked by local authorities - that's 345 a day
Pet subjects: Stray and abandoned dogs - Telegraph
Financial squeeze sees 345 dogs abandoned every day - Telegraph

Battersea rescues unable to cope with animal numbers coming in and have had to create a first waiting list ever
BBC News - Abandoned pets numbers increase
BBC News - Credit crunch 'prompts abandoned pets rise'

You're welcome.


----------



## m.mishka

Berber King said:


> Why are all pet stores bad? Im sure some are,as are many breeders.Shops are open to the public,and licensed,home breeders are not.
> You state the country has a problem with abandoned animals,i dont have figures,but id bet that staffs/staff crosses make up a majority of those,doubt many are from shops.
> 
> You come onto a pet lovers forum,and make sweeping statements,you must expect a negative response.The reptile hobby is under constant threat from antis,and your views come across this way.


It is not just staffies, you would be surprised the amount of other dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, hamsters etc. Most breeders are no better. It does not seem to be that much of a problem with reptiles, perhaps because they are a specialist hobby. People should adopt whenever possible, not buy. Again, not the case with reptiles. 

And, I don't see how the shop in question would be under the threat of closure if they did nothing wrong?


----------



## Chris Newman

m.mishka said:


> RABBIT owners are giving up their pets in record numbers, according to the Scottish SPCA, with the charity’s local re-homing centre full to capacity
> Surge in number of abandoned rabbits - Community - Montrose Review
> 
> RSPCA are struggling with 35,000 unwanted pets abandoned every year - that is just RSPCA, smaller local charities probably take in more than that
> BBC News - Rabbits 'now the most abused pet'
> 
> 126,000 dogs - just dogs picked by local authorities - that's 345 a day
> Pet subjects: Stray and abandoned dogs - Telegraph
> Financial squeeze sees 345 dogs abandoned every day - Telegraph
> 
> Battersea rescues unable to cope with animal numbers coming in and have had to create a first waiting list ever
> BBC News - Abandoned pets numbers increase
> BBC News - Credit crunch 'prompts abandoned pets rise'
> 
> You're welcome.


 
It is estimated that in the UK today the number of animals kept as pet’s exceeds 125,000,000. So it is helpful to put that into context with the numbers you have given, which in reality is tiny. Now it is very sad an unfortunately that any animals need rehoming, but it is a fact of life that some will always need rehoming for a whole variety of reasons, many quite legitimate such as the death of the owner. 

One of the biggest issues is of course dogs, estimates are about 100,000 dogs are rehomed each year out of an estimated population of 7,000,000. Now something that is quite interesting – *more dogs each year are rehomed originating from a rehoming centre than originate form pets shops?*

Now that is quite an interesting statistic don’t you think!

In fact its get more interesting, you object to pet shops selling live animals, do you object to rehoming centres selling animals? 

Pet shops are licensed, inspected and regulated, rehoming centers are complexly unregulated!!!!


----------



## NickBenger

m.mishka said:


> It is not just staffies, you would be surprised the amount of other dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, hamsters etc. Most breeders are no better. It does not seem to be that much of a problem with reptiles, perhaps because they are a specialist hobby. People should adopt whenever possible, not buy. Again, not the case with reptiles.
> 
> And, I don't see how the shop in question would be under the threat of closure if they did nothing wrong?


Dogs and Cats are VERY rarely sold in pet shops. I agree too many dogs are being bred however some dogs need to be bred to get healthy genetic dogs, there certainly needs to be more done about 'Backyard Breeders' and people who will breed dogs with very little knowledge and no tests done on genetics or prior thought for homing the puppies. However there are good and bad breeders the problem with you and many other people who argue against the pet trade is that you are so quick to put everyone in the same boat when really there are good and bad breeders. 

You also talk about accomodation in pet shops you must appriciate that this housing is TEMPORARY, ofcourse many animals shouldn't be housed in their temporary housing permanently but that's why it's temporary. It wouldn't be practical for pet shops to provide large housing for all of their animals it just doesn't work economically, you need to be realistic. They won't spend long in this accomodation before they move onto permanent housing.


----------



## crobinc840

*lack of truth*



m.mishka said:


> It is not just staffies, you would be surprised the amount of other dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, hamsters etc. Most breeders are no better. It does not seem to be that much of a problem with reptiles, perhaps because they are a specialist hobby. People should adopt whenever possible, not buy. Again, not the case with reptiles.
> 
> And, I don't see how the shop in question would be under the threat of closure if they did nothing wrong?


 
The threat of closure has nothing to do with the way the animals are treated or kept. It is a large pet shop in a small village that relies on word of mouth. With constant harrassment and false accusations by Jake Knight it might put them out of business. If you do a quick google check on Animal Magic you will see multiple articles full of false statements by a child. People will believe what they read not knowing anything about the person that had written it. Animal Magic is only one of his many targets and I feel bad for anyone that owns a pet in his village.


----------



## LiquidOnyx

I've been to this shop many times, and even got one of my snakes there.

It's a great shop, and all the animals seem very clean, healthy and well-cared for. This kid is clearly and idiot who just likes causing trouble.


----------



## stanleyskye

i go in animal magic regularly and can honestly say its the best pet shop and the cleanest iv ever been in, all there animals are well looked after with very helpful staff and actually just brought my royal spider python from them :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch

never been to the place but werd most of the people sticking up for the place are new members with 2 or 3 post:gasp:


----------



## blood and guts

adamntitch said:


> never been to the place but werd most of the people sticking up for the place are new members with 2 or 3 post:gasp:


Ive never been but with the history of the kid doing the attacks on the place i wouldent read much into that, the kid is a grade a loonie animal rights nut job..


----------



## rainbowbrite

Wow!! Can't believe he has got on a forum!, I know of jake, he is a 15 year old boy expelled from school, as the school doesn't want him there. He has been put into kid homes due to basically holding his nan hostage by the throat with a knife a few years ago. Early last year, he was obsessed with the emergency services and they were called out to his house 2-3 times a day!! Even got to a point he would climb trees then call the fire brigade to come and get him and once they had got all there equipment out, he would climb down the tree, :bash: he is not mentally all there to be honest and we have had so many run ins with him to the point my husband told him either he stops or he would get put on his arse. As for animal magic, it's the best pet shop I've been to, the respect they have for there animals is fantastic. And it's also lovely to see a family run business in this day and age with staff that know what there talking about rather than kids, running shops that are clueless.


----------



## Kiel

m.mishka said:


> *Most* breeders are no better.


Sorry, but I have to call you on this. What makes you say 'most'? 'Some' would surely be a more accurate representation since you have absolutely nothing to back up your statement except opinion and guesswork.



> It does not seem to be that much of a problem with reptiles, perhaps because they are a specialist hobby. People should adopt whenever possible, not buy. Again, not the case with reptiles.


So if I want a pet rat and plan to breed, I should take a pot luck grab at a rescue rather than improving the breed by buying from long-time breeders that have focused on breeding out the 'bad' genes that cause cancer or other such issues? Rather add another rat to the mix to be honest than risk further harming rats down the line when they require vet trips, treatments and potential euthanasia.



> And, I don't see how the shop in question would be under the threat of closure if they did nothing wrong?


It doesn't take much more than word of mouth to make or break a shops reputation in a small town. This isn't pets at home, it's someones livelihood.

Much of your post seems to be very much based on personal opinion rather than fact, which is fine, much of mine has been too, but when someone's business is at stake it's good to view every angle.


----------



## crobinc840

*lack of posts*



blood and guts said:


> Ive never been but with the history of the kid doing the attacks on the place i wouldent read much into that, the kid is a grade a loonie animal rights nut job..


The reason I have very few posts is I had joined the group to sell wikd rabbits as feeders and found people aren't interested. I am a hunter and my hunting friends are a target of Jakes so I spoke up not only on their behalf but for all the pet owners he has harrassed. He had recently been arrested for stealing someones pet rabbits because they "looked bored". 

Animal rescue worker arrested for theft | Animal Defence Society

He was also arrested for harrassing Animal Magic in April.


Animal abusers Animal Magic saying goodbye - YouTube

He needs medication and supervision not a title as a investigator.


----------



## spottymint

I know the area well, he'll soon fall into the drug crowd & overdose. 

Sorry if you live there, but all I hear now are stories of drugs, just look in the public toilets, UV lights as standard.


----------



## stanleyskye

spottymint said:


> I know the area well, he'll soon fall into the drug crowd & overdose.
> 
> Sorry if you live there, but all I hear now are stories of drugs, just look in the public toilets, UV lights as standard.


why have you commented just to have a moan about drugs :bash:
just for info pretty much everywhere has drug problems and all public toilets have uv lights as standard lol


----------



## XxLauraxX

i visited this shop and tbh i wasn't very impressed with it, all they seem to care about is how much money they can make out of their animals and a lot of them don't seem very healthy, i was going to buy a snake from them and found out a few days later it had died of a bacterial infection? and ok i think jake was wrong for videoing the shop but they were out of order being so abusive towards him but then again they are better than pets at home and im sure there are way worse pet shops out there than them x


----------



## spottymint

Seen that shop housing 2 adult male cresties in the same 45x45x60 cm viv.

So, maybe they could up their care a bit, but it's not the worst shop, the one in Worthing is by far worse.


----------



## stanleyskye

just brought from animal magic a Female Coastal jag carpet python cb11 (bred by paul harris), should be picking her up 4th june... cant wait:2thumb: still say there a great shop and didnt try ripping me off:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leighlian-x

stanleyskye said:


> why have you commented just to have a moan about drugs :bash:
> just for info pretty much everywhere has drug problems and all public toilets have uv lights as standard lol


Agree. I come from this area, yet I'm not a crackhead! :lol2:


----------



## stanleyskye

leighlian-x said:


> Agree. I come from this area, yet I'm not a crackhead! :lol2:


exactually!!...... its a lovely area and the best shop is animal magic lol its a lovely family buisness :mf_dribble:


----------



## leighlian-x

stanleyskye said:


> exactually!!...... its a lovely area and the best shop is animal magic lol its a lovely family buisness :mf_dribble:


I've only been in there once personally but I'm not gonna go running arouns slating it because its not my fave lol


----------



## jakeknight

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dubia82

jakeknight said:


> hmmmmmmm


hmmmmmmm....


----------



## spottymint

jakeknight said:


> hmmmmmmm


Troll ................. ?


----------



## Zoo-Man

spottymint said:


> Troll ................. ?


No, its the lad who is causing trouble for the pet shop


----------



## spottymint

Zoo-Man said:


> No, its the lad who is causing trouble for the pet shop


Yep,probably is him, Just being "polite".


----------



## crobinc840

*Animal Magic is still here*

:no1:


Glad to see you didn't manage to put them out of business Jake. Wait until all of your followers realise you are just a kid asking for spending cash on your new "animal welfare" website.


Animal Welfare Enforcement Agency



I doubt this can be legal since they shut down your last website.


----------



## crobinc840

*He's still doing it*

This poor family have endured his constant stalking and harassment for years. I feel for them and think Jake needs psychiatric care. He's ran at least 8 different "charities" since he was 12 and regularly receives donations many of which were with a promise of memberships and magazines that nobody received. Only recently has his last "charity" become registered. 

AWEA - YouTube

This is not right what he's doing :blowup:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...407646.-2207520000.1386701172.&type=3&theater


----------



## spottymint

This thread is still alive ! 

If he's a charity, I can't find his charity number on his website, nor does it come up on the charity commissions website. 

Any charity taking over £5000 a year must be registered with them I believe, do proper accounts ect.

A kiddies piggy bank does not cut it, I'm afraid. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## crobinc840

spottymint said:


> This thread is still alive !
> 
> If he's a charity, I can't find his charity number on his website, nor does it come up on the charity commissions website.
> 
> Any charity taking over £5000 a year must be registered with them I believe, do proper accounts ect.
> 
> A kiddies piggy bank does not cut it, I'm afraid. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Thank you for your reply he had it registered as a company yet he is always requesting donations and holding raffles. He was running the "charity" long before getting it registered then he signed it over to an older female activist. This is the registered company.



Name & Registered Office:
*AWEA LIMITED*
12 RICHMOND PLACE 
BRIGHTON 
ENGLAND 
BN2 9NA *
Company No. 08528650*


----------

